# Sand Castle Field Services



## SHM (Oct 3, 2014)

Has anybody worked for this company? I have done some research on them and have also spoke with them on the phone But I want to know what other contractors know about them


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Never heard of them


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I talked to them a few years back about inspections. Didn't like the terms and never went any further than that.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

Excellent company IMHO.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

We get calls/emails from them once in a while.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Boy...not sure if it's me or is everyone seeing a bunch of NEW names wanting to sub you work...


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Boy...not sure if it's me or is everyone seeing a bunch of NEW names wanting to sub you work...


Yup, been going on for a bit now... I laugh every time.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Boy...not sure if it's me or is everyone seeing a bunch of NEW names wanting to sub you work...


Nationals like to end their relationships with old companies and begin with new companies over the break. New year new stooges.:whistling2:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Nationals like to end their relationships with old companies and begin with new companies over the break. New year new stooges.:whistling2:


Im the one... they ran me off, now they got me back and are vary humble.

They canceled a work order minutes after they asked for and update. And pulled it off the web site.. i had to manually send it in. after 30 days no pay went over the regional head, upper management. I got my money on the next pay period and it was for more that i billed for.. i take it they gave me a little interest to keep me happy..

Im happy!! so im back to my regular work, fixing regionalism that screw up so they can charge them back.. life is good.

You must be busy Mr man of steel, raking those yards keeping you busy.. lol. you haven't called in the last 2 weeks.Which tells me your a happy camper.. oh and by the way. don't ever call me again from a cabin in the mountains on vacation, while im having to stay home a work.. i still haven't gotten over it you know..:yes: Damn you..

Can you make me a string of mason jars with colored lights in them so i can hang them in my office. Im going to need to see a pic before we agree on a price tho..:thumbup:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Nationals like to end their relationships with old companies and begin with new companies over the break. New year new stooges.:whistling2:


Oh and the latest news is alti is all but in the bag. Yep, Yep. and no CE for their work..Yep, Yep. their running financials now. Calls about no pay is working its way up to alti upper management. 

And our other client we share is getting a new account in a few weeks, so we should we the P&P part in a month or so.

And the old RFP is been scraped, im in areas now that im not suppose to be, which means game on for more Reps.

I'm just saying!!!

I never thought that a regional could be a my best competitor. And their is one more back that getting ready to make a move over to another client. soon. And it not BOFA. 

Happy New year.


----------



## Brazen Hussy (Jan 18, 2015)

*Worked for Sandcastles*

If you like going covert and chasing, go for it. I lost my taste as a bill collector.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Brazen Hussy said:


> If you like going covert and chasing, go for it. I lost my taste as a bill collector.


Say it isn't so....you couldn't make contact on the first attempt??:whistling2:

If my memory serves, that was part of the terms I couldn't agree with way back when.


----------

